# GILL OVER GROUND/CREEPING CHARLIE



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/38706/

This has been flowering in my yard since redbud blooms began to fade, with no sign of slowing down. I've been encouraging it to grow for a few years, it crowds out grass just before grass dormancy breaks. Less mowing, and my bees love it! Does anyone know when it stops blooming?


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Usually its blooming period is from April to June but this is all according to your particular zone.


----------

